# Am I the Only One?



## jweb47 (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find the "drive trace" for a 96 Maxima in order to complete the ECM monitors so it will pass inspection. It's supposed to be in the Nissan TSB 98-018C but I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## jweb47 (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been looking for this info for 2 days and finally have. This problem affects all 96 & 97 Nissans so I'm having a hard time understanding why there's nothing here or any other Nissan forums I've searched. Guess 96 & 97 owners never had a sensor go bad. Oh well...
This explains what I'm talking about: 
Nissan System Readiness
Good luck everyone...hope you find more people willing to help you than I did.


----------

